# LR web gallery: exporting html only ?



## Yann (Dec 22, 2013)

In the web module, is there a way to export html only ?
Let's say that I build a 500 pictures gallery, it took 20 min. for this job to be done and then I realize that I misspelled some words or kept the title from the previous gallery.
As I don't want to waste my time, I just want to export the html pages without the pictures. I guess it's not yet possible so may I suggest to implement this feature in a future release ?


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 22, 2013)

No, there's no way to do this. I think the HTML is generated first, and then the images, so have you tried starting the export, then stopping it? you may be able to save much of that time.

But generally this is a problem of static HTML sites. 

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 22, 2013)

If you rename the folder containing the images using Explorer, and then create the gallery, LR would just use the previews that are already built... should be quicker than rendering the originals.  Just export to a different location rather than overwriting, of course, otherwise you'll overwrite your earlier previews.


----------



## Yann (Dec 23, 2013)

johnbeardy said:


> No, there's no way to do this. I think the HTML is generated first, and then the images, so have you tried starting the export, then stopping it? you may be able to save much of that time.
> 
> But generally this is a problem of static HTML sites.
> 
> John


Ok I'll try this trick. Thank you John.


----------



## Yann (Dec 23, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If you rename the folder containing the images using Explorer, and then create the gallery, LR would just use the previews that are already built... should be quicker than rendering the originals.  Just export to a different location rather than overwriting, of course, otherwise you'll overwrite your earlier previews.



Victoria, I'm not sure I understand.

Do you mean:
1- create and export a new html gallery
2- rename img folder
3- modify the gallery
4- export with a new folder name (of course)


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 23, 2013)

I think she means rename the original imagesfolders. This forces LR to use its own previews rather than reprocessing the originals, which is what takes the time.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 24, 2013)

Spot on John, thanks.


----------



## Yann (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok, I got it.
Thank you.


----------



## Chris_M (Dec 26, 2013)

Uhm, I frequently export HTML Galleries, this might be a way for you to go:
First I selecet only ONE of the photos I want to export,
then I set up the Gallery the way I want it, and export it with just the ONE photo.

Then I take a look, and if it's all good, I delete the Gallery,
go back in to Lightroom and select all the images and then export it.

Might be worth thinking about...


----------



## Yann (Dec 27, 2013)

Chris_M said:


> Uhm, I frequently export HTML Galleries, this might be a way for you to go:
> First I selecet only ONE of the photos I want to export,
> then I set up the Gallery the way I want it, and export it with just the ONE photo.
> 
> ...



This one works for checking before exporting the whole gallery. But what I need is re-exporting the html.


----------



## Chris_M (Dec 27, 2013)

Yann said:


> This one works for checking before exporting the whole gallery. But what I need is re-exporting the html.


Set up the site with 1 photo as you want it, including all text, settings and export/upload information.

When you have it right, go to the top of the Template Browser Panel on the left side of the Web section,
click on the + sign at the top on the right side of the words "Template Browser",
a small window to create a new Template (Preset) will open, all you have to do is type a name for your Template (Preset) and click "Ok".
I recommend leaving the Template Folder as default, so you'll always know where the Templates you created are.

Then anytime you want to create the same Gallery look, with whatever pictures, all you have to do is go to the Web section,
open the Template Browser, select your custom Template (the text you used when you save the Template remains the same, but you CAN edit it if necessary),
THEN select the photos you want to use and hit the Export button, done!

So all you need is basically all you need from start to finish of Gallery export if using your custom Template is 7 clicks,
(dependant on whether LR starts in the Web section and/or if you use the exact same folder location as the last Export):

Click to start Lightroom.
Click to select the "Web" section.
Click to select the custom Template.
Click the film strip to select the first photo to be included in the Gallery.
Click the film strip to select the last photo to be included in the Gallery.
Click the Export button.
Click to close Lightroom.


----------

